

Reddit's popular 'ask me anything' feature is down after a key employee is gone - cpncrunch
http://www.businessinsider.com/reddits-ama-subreddit-down-after-victoria-taylor-depature-2015-7

======
lingben
just when you think reddit's management can't get any more unprofessional or
juvenile! wow, just wow!

subreddits like /r/science /r/art /r/law /r/gaming /r/history /r/askreddit
/r/movies and many others are now joining in solidarity to protest not just
this recent boondoggle but the whole post-yishan era of reddit circling the
drain

[https://archive.is/u5vRA](https://archive.is/u5vRA)

a message from the moderators of /r/history In light of recent developments in
reddit staff change and our own troubles in getting the proper support we need
from reddit as a company we are setting this subreddit private. We will open
up to the public again once we have figured out what course we want to take in
the future. The events of today have contributed to this decision but are not
our main reason for taking this action.

a message from the moderators of /r/AskReddit

As a statment on the treatment of moderators by Reddit administrators, as well
as a lack of communication and proper moderation tools, /r/AskReddit has
decided to go private for the time being. Please see this post in
/r/ideasforaskreddit for more discussion.

------
skwosh
The key employee was Victoria Taylor, Director of Communications who was fired
without notice.

Discussion here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3bw39q/why_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3bw39q/why_has_riama_been_set_to_private/)

One can only speculate on the grounds for such swift termination, but this and
the handling of the recent subreddit evictions suggest that Reddit has
difficulty with PR (certainly ironic in this case)...

Maybe Reddit is trying to pivot, perhaps into something more like Digg?

------
DevPad
Bus factor?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor)

